
Opening up Posterous to 3rd Party Developers  - sinzone
http://blog.posterous.com/opening-up-posterous-to-3rd-party-developers
======
allbutlost
The documentation website and inline testing of this api looks great, but
here's hoping they keep the old api (as documented at apidocs.posterous.com)
alive.

They were kind enough to re-add location data to posts coming through the api
on request as our just-launched project (<http://innertubemap.com/>) is
dependent on it.

------
pyre
I've been working on a library for the Posterous API (in my free time), and
this seems like it's a lot better than the old docs. They were wholly
inconsistent. Some places would tell you what a response would look like, yet
others wouldn't. A couple of the API calls would always give me a 500 error.
The docs seemed to imply the once you had an api_token you didn't need to pass
the user/pass in every request (just the api_token), but when I did that all
of my requests came back authorization denied. So apparently you needed to
send user/pass/api_token with every request. Ugh.

I never got around to trying to contact them about these issues though.

edit: The library, in case anyone was curious:
<https://github.com/bsandrow/perl-posterous>

------
quizbiz
This is awesome and a startup I co-founded on will be utilizing this asap.

Do you guys have anything that will allow in-site upload to posterous? ie:
Uploading a video to Posterous through a form on my site?

~~~
jcapote
You can use the rubygem to do just that:
<https://github.com/posterous/posterous-gem>

